# Baking Soda + 7.0 PH



## Kylepa

Have had IBS for 50 years (since 16 years old). In the last 3 years, have discovered a method that eliminates (no pun intended) 95% of the problem as follows: (1) keep your body PH at 7.0 or slightly higher (prevents your stomach from being acidity); (2) use one tablet of alka-seltzer in 16 ounces of water and drink first thing in the morning and before any main meal, especially dinner/supper. This creates soda water and will prevent an acidy stomach. BAKING SODA is the key! Alka-seltzer has sodium bicarbonate (antacid) in it. I use alka-seltzer or it's equivalent because the packaging is convenient to carry; (3) eat one apple nightly as a bedtime snack to prevent constipation and help create an early morning regular bowel movement to remove fecal matter from your intestines before it has a chance "to stew"; and (4) recently added a Probiotic pill for good measure. In summary, 7.0 PH, baking soda, apples, and Probiotic. The idea is to prevent your stomach from becoming acidic and setting off the IBS episode and to keep your bowel movements regular without becoming constipated. My symptoms have mostly been severe stomach cramps with accompanying diarrhea (ugh). I stay away from most heavily fried and especially greasy foods. However, if I'm tempted to eat something spicy like Chinese food, I will take two alka-seltzer tablets in a 16 ounce glass of water and drink the whole thing before eating to coat my stomach! To measure your PH on a regular daily basis, you can buy some PH strips that you "pee" on. Please excuse the straight forward language, but that's how you do it. This is what works for me. It's not any thing a doctor has prescribed, but their forte isn't usually preventive medicine. I've learned this from books about PH and through lots of trial and error.Most alka-seltzer-type tablets have aspirin in them, so be aware of that. Otherwise, you can make your own packages of straight baking soda - it's just not as convenient.I just wished someone had told me about baking soda 45-50 years ago. It would have saved me a lot of grief and occasional embarrassment.Anyway, hope these comments help those new to IBS and any others who are looking for relief. Good Luck.Kylepa/Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## chief of the flies

Hey there, interesting that i came across your post. It actually led me to create an account on here and post. About 3 months ago i began taking sodium bicarbonate in capsules. I bought these empty veggie-caps from the health food store, and regular arm & hammer baking soda. I was trying this in an attempt to achieve alkalinity. All my research on PH and bowel conditions and digestion is via PubMed (real medical research).My results.Me: IBS-D. Always have to go, mornings worse..Taking sodium bicarbonate with every meal (one or two capsules).. = day and night difference. Mornings are not as bad, and during the day i am totally fine. I still eat well .. but it changed everything. No more cramps, .. completely gets rids of the sudden urges after eating. Honestly, i think no one has talked about it because no company or pharmaceutical can patent it.I also find lemon water which raises alkalinity helpful. No, im not some health food nut.. everything i try is grounded in peer-reviewed medical research.Anyhow, try it out.. see if this makes a diff.. baking soda costs nothing!


Kylepa said:


> Have had IBS for 50 years (since 16 years old). In the last 3 years, have discovered a method that eliminates (no pun intended) 95% of the problem as follows: (1) keep your body PH at 7.0 or slightly higher (prevents your stomach from being acidity); (2) use one tablet of alka-seltzer in 16 ounces of water and drink first thing in the morning and before any main meal, especially dinner/supper. This creates soda water and will prevent an acidy stomach. BAKING SODA is the key! Alka-seltzer has sodium bicarbonate (antacid) in it. I use alka-seltzer or it's equivalent because the packaging is convenient to carry; (3) eat one apple nightly as a bedtime snack to prevent constipation and help create an early morning regular bowel movement to remove fecal matter from your intestines before it has a chance "to stew"; and (4) recently added a Probiotic pill for good measure. In summary, 7.0 PH, baking soda, apples, and Probiotic. The idea is to prevent your stomach from becoming acidic and setting off the IBS episode and to keep your bowel movements regular without becoming constipated. My symptoms have mostly been severe stomach cramps with accompanying diarrhea (ugh). I stay away from most heavily fried and especially greasy foods. However, if I'm tempted to eat something spicy like Chinese food, I will take two alka-seltzer tablets in a 16 ounce glass of water and drink the whole thing before eating to coat my stomach! To measure your PH on a regular daily basis, you can buy some PH strips that you "pee" on. Please excuse the straight forward language, but that's how you do it. This is what works for me. It's not any thing a doctor has prescribed, but their forte isn't usually preventive medicine. I've learned this from books about PH and through lots of trial and error.Most alka-seltzer-type tablets have aspirin in them, so be aware of that. Otherwise, you can make your own packages of straight baking soda - it's just not as convenient.I just wished someone had told me about baking soda 45-50 years ago. It would have saved me a lot of grief and occasional embarrassment.Anyway, hope these comments help those new to IBS and any others who are looking for relief. Good Luck.Kylepa/Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## peaches41

When you say baking soda, do you mean bicarbonate of soda? Here in UK we have baking powder which is used to help raise cakes, I wonder if you mean that.


----------



## s1000

if i take baking powder will it be making a difference or i have to get the baking soda.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Baking soda and Baking Powder are two different things (but both can be used in baking)Baking soda is bicarbonate of soda also called sodium bicarbonate.Baking soda usually requires the addition of an acid in the recipe to ensure you get the thing to rise.Baking powere is sodium bicarbonate with an acid already added, usually cream of tartar.So if you are wanting just the antacid thing you want Baking Soda.FWIW the internal body fluids are tightly controlled with pH, but things going out of the body (like urine) can be highly variable in pH depending on what you consume.


----------



## chief of the flies

yes i was taking baking soda.. or sodium bicarbonate.. i chalked up the help from the reduction of stomach acid. I then realized it was easier to take a 'tums' which did the same thing.. but found i had better results from caltrate which was calcium carbonate as well, but i read that the caltrate pills don't break down as quickly. I know there's a company in the US.. they are known for vitamin D.. and they have pills which are a combo of sodium bicarbonate and potassium bicarbonate...i think they are called bio-tech... but its just easier for me to get/take caltrate.. i tried the caltrate vs tums.. the caltrate wins.. hands down.if D is the problem, one thing i really really really found that helped is two tinctures: avena sativa and passion flower. i put 10 drops of each in a glass of water 2-3 times a day.This really really really really helped me.. got rid of urgency and helped with solid bowel movements..


----------



## Kylepa

chief of the flies said:


> yes i was taking baking soda.. or sodium bicarbonate.. i chalked up the help from the reduction of stomach acid. I then realized it was easier to take a 'tums' which did the same thing.. but found i had better results from caltrate which was calcium carbonate as well, but i read that the caltrate pills don't break down as quickly. I know there's a company in the US.. they are known for vitamin D.. and they have pills which are a combo of sodium bicarbonate and potassium bicarbonate...i think they are called bio-tech... but its just easier for me to get/take caltrate.. i tried the caltrate vs tums.. the caltrate wins.. hands down.if D is the problem, one thing i really really really found that helped is two tinctures: avena sativa and passion flower. i put 10 drops of each in a glass of water 2-3 times a day.This really really really really helped me.. got rid of urgency and helped with solid bowel movements..


----------



## Kylepa

chief of the flies said:


> yes i was taking baking soda.. or sodium bicarbonate.. i chalked up the help from the reduction of stomach acid. I then realized it was easier to take a 'tums' which did the same thing.. but found i had better results from caltrate which was calcium carbonate as well, but i read that the caltrate pills don't break down as quickly. I know there's a company in the US.. they are known for vitamin D.. and they have pills which are a combo of sodium bicarbonate and potassium bicarbonate...i think they are called bio-tech... but its just easier for me to get/take caltrate.. i tried the caltrate vs tums.. the caltrate wins.. hands down.if D is the problem, one thing i really really really found that helped is two tinctures: avena sativa and passion flower. i put 10 drops of each in a glass of water 2-3 times a day.This really really really really helped me.. got rid of urgency and helped with solid bowel movements..


----------



## Kylepa

Update to Baking Soda remedy for IBS. Have discovered Metamucil (psyllium fiber powder)!! For me, after suffering through over 50 years with IBS, this is some kind of miracle find. I take a tablespoon of Metamucil (orange flavor) or it's equivalent, 2 or 3 times a day mixed with 6 to 8 ounces of water plus about 2 ounces of crabapple juice for additional flavoring. If available, I add ice to this concoction. It's like drinking a soft drink.This.stops BOTH IBS-D and IBS-C!! For a detailed explanation of why, please go to the web site, "..". I feel really dumb not to have made this connection before now. However, no doctor has ever mentioned Metamucil, although I noticed there are now some studies that admit the possibility that its use may ease IBS symptoms. The daily use of psyllium fiber has enabled me to manage and control my IBS episodes at a 95%+ level. I still sip on soda water during the day and before a spicy meal, but the Metamucil has become my savior. I have my life back. Finally! Better late than not at all. The only time I have an incident is when I ignore the above routine. I can't imagine that this non-pill prescription wouldn't work for most people --even to some degree. Please try it and pass the info on to others. No Charge.Best of luck. Kyle


----------



## unir1

Thank you for sharing such valuable information. I really learned a lot from your life-time experience and advice, and I feel so much relieved and comrforted that I am not the only one suffering from chronic IBS-D. People, including my own family members, don't understand this "serious illness" and how miserable it is to live with it.

I am going to keep on taking baking soda along with psyllium fiber.

Thank you again Mr. Kylepa!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Additionally, it is really important that you take probiotics(helpful gut bacteria). However, most probiotic products out on the market are not effective due to short shelf life.

I strongly recommend refrigerated probiotics like these:

- http://www.iherb.com/Garden-of-Life-RAW-Probiotics-Ultimate-Care-30-Veggie-Caps-Ice/48497

- http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Probiotic-10-50-Billion-50-Veggie-Caps/21131


----------



## Kylepa

2nd update to baking soda remedy: Drink positive PH water instead of alka seltzer tablet in regular water. Positive PH water will prevent the onset/beginning of stomach cramps because it makes your body alkaline. The PH water plus daily doses of Metamucil (or equivalent) has enabled me to eliminate 95% of my IBS-diarrhea episodes. Positive PH water is now readily available in most grocery store markets. 
Its been a long journey for me (since 1963), but I have finally conquered my IBS condition. Hope my story helps someone else. Thats why I came back on this thread. Some of the personal stories sound desperate for a solution and I think the medical profession has done a poor job of communicating simple remedies for IBS-D and IBS-C. I believe my history and ultimate solution proves it. Happy drinking!!


----------

